# Wifi et ipad



## David lancon (26 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de me procurer un iPad wifi 16go et je rencontre les difficultés suivantes:
    .je peux me connecter a la live box ou a mon imprimante dans l'application réglage et        pourtant ,je ne peux rien imprimer!quand j'utilise par exemple 
Numbers et que je souhaite imprimer une feuille de calcul mon iPad ne détecte aucune imprimante alors que je suis connecte a elle via le wifi.


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

un moteur de recherche + une requete (AirPrint et XP) 
et cela donne : un peu de lecture   en anglais ou en français

si non sur mac c'est là


----------

